# oca  giuliva



## tarasat

Come tradurreste questa frase in inglese.
Flavio (padre) parla alla moglie e figlia:
"Voi due siete come le oche giulive. Qua qua qua" 
Nel senso che litigano sempre
Grazie
Tara


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Salve
TU come la tradurresti?


Linee guida integrali del forum italiano-inglese 
Regolamento integrale dei forum di WordReference 

*Come si effettua una ricerca nel forum? 
*Come devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?
Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"? 
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## tarasat

Salve,
andrei su qualcosa del genere ma non so se va bene
you are like two ducks gabbing, quack, quack, quack 
t


----------



## Fooler

You are like two honking ducks, quack, quack, quack

My try


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
l'oca giuliva non è una che litiga, ma una donna/ragazza un po' stupida  http://www.grandidizionari.it/Dizionario_Italiano/parola/g/giulivo.aspx?query=giulivo    "Oca giuliva, persona, spec. di sesso femminile, dall'aria stupida e compiaciuta di sé".
http://dizionario.internazionale.it/parola/oca-giuliva   "loc.s.f. CO persona, spec. donna, che dimostra stupidità, superficialità e scarsa cultura".


----------



## tsoapm

Non capisco: trovo la definizione di giulivo come lieto e contento, mentre _to gab _sarebbe chiacchierare. Trovo però per oca giuliva _dumb blonde.  _Alla lettera bionda sciocca, ma non credo che in italiano le bionde hanno la fama di essere sciocche (una stupidata, chiaramente).


----------



## Mary49

I found a nice term for "oca giuliva" that is "flibbertigibbet"   http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/flibbertigibbet


----------



## tsoapm

A lovely word, but not in common use I’m afraid. In modern use (Yorkshire slang!) it refers to _chiacchierare _again. Is that part of the Italian meaning? I’m starting to get that impression.


----------



## King Crimson

Esatto, come ha scritto Mary si tratta di una donna/ragazza molto ciarliera e un po' stupida (e non necessariamente bionda).
Non credo esista un preciso equivalente in inglese.


----------



## tarasat

grazie, penso che la definizione di mary49 sia azzeccata. Si tratta infatti di due donne - nella visione del marito - che parlano senza sosta per cose stupide (litigano). Lui e' infastidito dal suono piu' che dal fatto che litighino. 
In questo senso posso utilizzare la definizione di fooler? "two honking ducks..." che ne dite?
grazie ancora


----------



## tsoapm

They’d be geese, actually. I think “a pair of” would work better; apart from that, yes, I think in this case it would be fine. We do have the word ‘birdbrain(ed)’ -  I suppose that would be a possibility.


----------



## tarasat

Thank you tsoapm and everyone else!!!


----------



## sorry66

There's 'cackling hens'; it usually refers to women who are speaking loudly and continuously.

You can also say a 'mothers' meeting' e.g. 'it's like a mothers' meeting here'.

Both are lightly pejorative.


----------



## tarasat

thank you and how do cackling hens go? not quack quack I imagine


----------



## sorry66

Good question! 'Cluck, cluck!'


----------



## tsoapm

Cluck cluck.  OED:





> cackle - (Of a bird, especially a hen or goose) give a raucous *clucking* cry:


I’m not aware of more specific onomatopoeia for cackling.


----------



## sorry66

@tsoapm Cluck, cluck! Beat you to it! post#15.


----------



## tsoapm

I didn’t know it was a race.  In fairness, yours had a question mark.


----------



## sorry66

Sorry, I was just being flibbertigibbet! 

(the question mark was a mistake)


----------



## tarasat

I also found cackle cackle, but do you suggest cluck cluck?
this is all starting to sound a bit funny  thank you for the contribution, by the way


----------



## tsoapm

Yes, because “cackle” doesn’t imitate the sound produced, like “qua qua qua”, which seems important here. “Cluck” does.


----------



## sorry66

tarasat said:


> "Voi due siete come le oche giulive. Qua qua qua"


You two are like (a pair of) cackling hens. Cluck, cluck, cluck!


----------



## King Crimson

A good example of "oche giulive" would be Amelia and Abigail Gabble from The Aristocats


----------



## Fooler

Fooler said:


> You are like two honking geese/ducks, quack, quack, quack
> 
> My try



According to this site, you can use other terms.  http://www.writtensound.com/verbs_for_animal_sounds.php?term=geese

Choose the one you like


----------



## sorry66

There is the simile 'as talkative as a magpie'.
Chatter, chatter, chatter!

I prefer 'cackling hens' and 'cluck' (re: post #14), though.


----------



## tarasat

yes thank you, I need the animal simile for what happens next in the dialogue. That is what I'll go for
thanks for all advices


----------



## Odysseus54

tarasat said:


> Come tradurreste questa frase in inglese.
> Flavio (padre) parla alla moglie e figlia:
> "Voi due siete come le oche giulive. Qua qua qua"
> Nel senso che litigano sempre
> Grazie
> Tara



Da dove viene questa frase ?

Lo dico perche' anche per me, come per Mary, un'oca giuliva e' una ragazza sciocca.  A 'bimbo', in AE.


----------



## King Crimson

Odysseus54 said:


> Da dove viene questa frase ?
> 
> Lo dico perche' anche per me, come per Mary, un'oca giuliva e' una ragazza sciocca.  A 'bimbo', in AE.


 
Anch'io avevo pensato a "bimbo", ma dopo aver fatto qualche controllo mi sono convinto che anche se c'è qualche sovrapposizione di significato i due termini non sono equivalenti.
Questa è la definizione data nel dizionario monolingue di WR:

"an attractive but stupid young woman, esp. one with loose morals"

Un'oca giuliva, come abbiamo detto, è sicuramente stupida, ma non necessariamente attraente o di facili costumi (e neanche necessariamente giovane, peraltro).

Questa è una discussione nel forum EO su "bimbo" e un'altra delle possibili traduzioni (post 6) indicate in questo thread, "dumb blonde". In questo caso addirittura le definizioni date di "bimbo" variano a seconda dei dizionari o della varietà di inglese considerato (AmE, BE, AuE), ma in ogni caso compaiono degli elementi (bellezza, il fatto di accompagnarsi a uomini ricchi, facili costumi, giovinezza) che non sono necessariamente associabili, secondo me, all'oca giuliva (v. anche le definizioni postate da Mary nel post 5).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I guess some of my British friends would call her a "silly cow" although it doesn't exactly mean she can't shut up.


----------



## Pietruzzo

To me an "oca giuliva" is a shallow girl/woman who laughs a lot especially when there's nothing to laugh at and talks a lot especially when she has little or nothing to say. Which is the English-speaking "animal" which encompasses those three characteristics? "Hen cluck cluck"? "Cow moo moo"?. What else?


----------



## tsoapm

Pietruzzo said:


> Which is the English-speaking "animal" which encompasses those three characteristics?


I’m a little surprised that you think there may be a simple answer to such a question. 


tarasat said:


> Lui e' infastidito dal suono piu' che dal fatto che litighino.


It occurs to me that it may not be necessary to stick to animals: we have “blah” and “yak” for the sound of inconsequential chatting.


----------



## Pietruzzo

tsoapm said:


> It occurs to me that it may not be necessary to stick to animals


But that was the OP's request.



tarasat said:


> I need the animal simile for what happens next in the dialogue.


----------



## tsoapm

Ah yes; my mistake.


----------



## sorry66

We sometimes say 'silly old goose' but it's rather affectionate
_*"**silly as a goose_
_very foolish. (*Also: *as ~*.) Edith is as silly as a goose. She thinks that reading aloud to her house-plants will help them grow. The ad in the newspaper said this lotion would make my hair grow back, but I've been using it for a whole month and my hair is still the same. Jane: You're as silly as a goose! Do you believe everything you read in newspaper ads?"


King Crimson said:



			"an attractive but stupid young woman, esp. one with loose morals"
		
Click to expand...

_I'm not sure about the 'loose morals' part. I'd say the following definition is correct:



_

an attractive but unintelligent or frivolous young woman.
_
I thought of 'bimbo talk' earlier on too but would a father say that to his wife and daughter_? _He'd more likely talk about 'hens in a yard' or 'magpies' as I've stated in earlier posts. Referring to 'magpies' and their 'chatter' would be the least offensive.



tarasat said:


> Qua qua qua"
> Nel senso che litigano sempre


Just had a thought: As mother and daughter argue a lot.
You could say 'You're always bickering away like yapping dogs/puppies//squawking hens' or 'fighting like cats and dogs'


----------

